

Ask HN: How to find companies hiring in London - lukasm

How to find a position in companies like Dropbox, Airbnb etc. that are hiring in London.<p>I can filter startup jobs with HN&#x27;s Who Is Hiring or Angel List. careers.stackoverflow.com has a pretty good filter, but not many companies are there. Any other option?<p>(Asked just before the server was down, so I&#x27;m resubmitting)
======
JSeymourATL
Job boards are passive. Instead, research London companies that received
funding the past 12-24 months. List 10 targets that look interesting. Then
reach out out to them individually. You'll find the 'hidden opportunities' in
those conversations.

Here's a source for ideas>
[http://techcitynews.com/section/news/](http://techcitynews.com/section/news/)

------
steedsofwar
I'm surprised no one has mentioned www.jobserve.co.uk. I have found all my
jobs on there; you will find most of the agencies advertising there. Restrict
your search to London, and you're good to go. It's another matter if the
agencies don't call based on your cv

------
joefarish
These sites have some good startup jobs listed on them:

[http://workinstartups.com/](http://workinstartups.com/)
[http://3-beards.com/jobs](http://3-beards.com/jobs)

------
steelcm
Have you checked out
[https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/](https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/)
which is a careers fair in Old Street, London?

~~~
lukasm
Yeah I do know them all. I do know where to find a startup job, but I don't
know how to find a bigger tech company/ mature startup that hires in London.

